# Paulies e-juice



## De Waal (8/3/16)

Hi guys !!
hope you guys are all well ?

i just have a quick question, i bought some of Paulies juice at the vapemeet on saturday.
the lemon ice tea has a very harsh throat hit at 6mg.
is there a way to dilute it without losing the flavour of the juice my any chance?


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

Hi @De Waal
You can dilute it with PG or VG or a mix of PG/VG
The more you dilute it, the more you will lose flavour
Perhaps test with a small amount first.

Otherwise you could try less power on your device or a different setup to reduce the throat hit

Best of all would be to get a zero mg bottle of the same juice and dilute with that. Then you will not lose any flavour.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## De Waal (8/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @De Waal
> You can dilute it with PG or VG or a mix of PG/VG
> The more you dilute it, the more you will lose flavour
> Perhaps test with a small amount first.
> ...



Hi @Silver ! thanks for the advice, i see that no vendors have it in stock yet in joburg ! so i took you advice about taking the wattage down and its a lot better now !! thanks so much sir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/3/16)

De Waal said:


> Hi @Silver ! thanks for the advice, i see that no vendors have it in stock yet in joburg ! so i took you advice about taking the wattage down and its a lot better now !! thanks so much sir !



Hi @De Waal, just as a matter of interest. What temp were you using initially ?


----------



## De Waal (8/3/16)

Alex said:


> Hi @De Waal, just as a matter of interest. What temp were you using initially ?



Hi alex 50 watts,

my build is 28g twisted kanthal, coming in at 0.33 ohms


----------



## Paulie (8/3/16)

De Waal said:


> Hi guys !!
> hope you guys are all well ?
> 
> i just have a quick question, i bought some of Paulies juice at the vapemeet on saturday.
> ...



I sent you a PM so we can see if i can help you out man

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan (8/3/16)

De Waal said:


> Hi alex 50 watts,
> 
> my build is 28g twisted kanthal, coming in at 0.33 ohms



i find the twisted 28 does make juice a bit harsh and has a slight metallic taste. have your tried using a thicker gauge of wire ?


----------



## De Waal (8/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i find the twisted 28 does make juice a bit harsh and has a slight metallic taste. have your tried using a thicker gauge of wire ?


Hi @shaunnadan what do you recommend i get ? and if you can give me a build guide line that would be grand !


----------



## shaunnadan (8/3/16)

De Waal said:


> Hi @shaunnadan what do you recommend i get ? and if you can give me a build guide line that would be grand !



def get some 26g and 24g if your looking at playing in the 50w and above range. 

what atty are your using ?


----------



## De Waal (8/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> def get some 26g and 24g if your looking at playing in the 50w and above range.
> 
> what atty are your using ?


I have a velocity, that has a clapton in it at the moment, and then i have a griffin and a bellus that I use the whole day !. may i ask what ID you recommend and how many wraps ? with the twisted i usually go for 6 wrap on a 2.5 ID


----------



## shaunnadan (8/3/16)

De Waal said:


> I have a velocity, that has a clapton in it at the moment, and then i have a griffin and a bellus that I use the whole day !. may i ask what ID you recommend and how many wraps ? with the twisted i usually go for 6 wrap on a 2.5 ID



ive got both of my velocity drippers in the car  

give me about an hour to finish a briefing session and il do a build for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Waal (8/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ive got both of my velocity drippers in the car
> 
> give me about an hour to finish a briefing session and il do a build for you.


Thanks @shaunnadan ! really appriciate your help


----------



## shaunnadan (8/3/16)

Build 1 

22g single coil , 12 wraps around a 4.5mm id . This is a Flavour build and handles 50w easily 




Build 2 

This I my goto build. I trust it for any dripper and I know exactly how it should behave. It's a simple build that I can use to benchmark any dripper 

26g dual coil. 3mm id 10wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 47597
> Build 1
> 
> 22g single coil , 12 wraps around a 4.5mm id . This is a Flavour build and handles 50w easily
> ...


Ooooh I want to try those vertical coils. Was wondering about it today. Only been building a week but I do at least one a day until it becomes second nature.

Really excited to try it out thanks for the very crispy pic I can see exactly how to do the leads ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

@shaunnadan 
You are a champ of note

The coil builder out of the car and after briefing sessions 

Now you got me wanting to pull out my kanthal and give something a go. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Waal (9/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 47597
> Build 1
> 
> 22g single coil , 12 wraps around a 4.5mm id . This is a Flavour build and handles 50w easily
> ...



Hi @shaunnadan 
sir just want your feedback on how it looks ?
but it vapes like a dream !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/16)

looks pretty cool 

perhaps try to fan out the wick on the deck out the bottom of the coil. i find it picks up juice faster than when its a thick roll


----------



## isiemoe (9/3/16)

Hi @shaunnadan how do u set the airflow with a build between the post


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/16)

isiemoe said:


> Hi @shaunnadan how do u set the airflow with a build between the post



Kinda diagonally from the coil. Just off from the posts


----------



## isiemoe (9/3/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan


----------

